# Single Speed Cross? BD question!



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Any plans on offering a single speed cross bike similar to the IRO Rob Roy or the On One Il Pompino? If you guys had one, I'm pretty sure I would snap one up in a heartbeat! Would like to see it feature the following:

-Steel frame (no gas pipe)
-canti lever breaks
-space for up to 35 mm cross tires
-semi-sloping top tube
-fender/rack braze ons
-carbon fork a bonus, but not necessary

Anyone else want to see BD come up with one of these?
Mike, any chance BD would produce this?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> Any plans on offering a single speed cross bike similar to the IRO Rob Roy or the On One Il Pompino? If you guys had one, I'm pretty sure I would snap one up in a heartbeat! Would like to see it feature the following:
> 
> -Steel frame (no gas pipe)
> -canti lever breaks
> ...


we can two in the works
for next cyclo cross season

one complete bike
and one frameset in Platinum OX

adding for next cyclo cross season
Motos:
Ti Pro
Disc brake version of Fantom Cross
SS
Dawes:
Lightning Cross 
Windsor: a version with Rival
Mercier: a steel version with Reynolds 520

we like cyclo cross
and intend to offer more than anyone in options from $399 to $1999


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I think this is a very good business decision. Cross is just getting bigger and bigger and there seems to be less "bike snob" association-people just wanting to ride and have fun. I look forward to when your new stuff is posted.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Sweet! Moto seems to be pretty agile when it comes to responding to trends in the business. I'm excited to see what the single speed/fixed cross bikes look like!


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> ...
> adding for next cyclo cross season
> Motos:
> Ti Pro
> ...



Fantom Disk when? ... sure next season.... but a date? january, february, march

april 1st??

I cant wait...... :mad2:


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

mtymxdh said:


> Fantom Disk when? ... sure next season.... but a date? january, february, march
> 
> april 1st??
> 
> I cant wait...... :mad2:


Sorry
I mean cyclo-cross season
which starts in August
hoping to have the bike by then


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> Sorry
> I mean cyclo-cross season
> which starts in August
> hoping to have the bike by then


August!!!???   I cant wait until august :cryin: :cryin: 

So, since I already have a Spesh bighit DH, a SC heckler and chameleon....

its time to get a road bike.. (yes, im mainly a mtb-biker) i wasn't sure if I should start woth a 'cross bike or get a road bike... (the truth is that I have started riding home-work-home, and i think a 'cross or road bike will be better for this)

so maybe i get a road bike and in august I can get my fantom disk...:thumbsup: 

also... Mike I have some questions about "not USA issued Credit Card, but will ship to USA," almost all my questions are solved in the bikesdirect.com web, but i think there must be a chance that i get a bike... what is best to contact you via this forum or the "contact us" mail in the web...?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sending him a PM here will get you a response quickly. If you email BD, someone else at the office will answer. Mike has mentioned to me that he doesn't go to the office very often.


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> Sending him a PM here will get you a response quickly. If you email BD, someone else at the office will answer. Mike has mentioned to me that he doesn't go to the office very often.



THANK YOU SOOO MUCH sonex!!

ill pm him asap, Im very excited about getting a road (or 'cross, haven't decided yet) bike, but i need to ask something just to be ready to buy...

paying like 2500 for the same bike DB sells for 1000 ?!?! ridiculous


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> .....
> paying like 2500 for the same bike DB sells for 1000 ?!?! ridiculous



So it's safe to assume you bought you Heckler and Chameleon Used?


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> So it's safe to assume you bought you Heckler and Chameleon Used?



:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: 


well this is how I got the chameleon frame

one friend was going to give the bike to his 
non-cycling-never-ever-have-ridden-a-bike-in-my-life brother.. and I told him that i could get him a steel marin frame I saw on sale in a store... he agreed we swapped frames I purchased the frame for like $300 mexican pesos like $25usd ... (he also gave me the noleen mega air fork)


the heckler and BigHit... thats another story....

some pics of course...

a little trip for maintenance... (outside my LBS)








and the chamy was hidden inside the bug









didn't mentioned this one: (sorry píc taken with mobile phone)









for a minute i thougth i was posting on mtbr.com  (will never post pics of MTB's again I promise) MTB background <<<-- this is why i haven't decided between Fantom 'cross or a true Road bike


----------

